# Time Clock



## Edrick (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm looking for a manufacture that makes the counter clocks you see in television studios that count the total runtime of the program or could be used to show accurate timing of real time. Not a timesync clock that you would use for example to synchronize multiple devices, but just something that I can setup different either times to count down to, run time, or regular time.


----------



## FMEng (Jul 26, 2012)

One of the major players in that market is ESE.

Precision Timing, Master Clock and Signal Distribution by ESE


----------



## ScottT (Jul 26, 2012)

Check with Jerry Durand, http://www.interstellar.com/


----------



## cpf (Jul 26, 2012)

In hospital ORs I've seen Rauland and a few others. All of those types of photos are on a different PC, though, so I might get back to this later.


----------



## Edrick (Jul 27, 2012)

Found a company who does what I want - CT-2002 Clock & Timer Systems


----------

